# And they're back.



## Socks the Fox (Mar 25, 2014)

All that time spent "securing" the login, and the front page is being spammed within 24h of reopening.

Here's to another month of closed registrations and lost users!


----------



## Laini (Mar 25, 2014)

Amazing isn't it?
Hmm, well this is FA we're talking about so I suppose not actually.


----------



## BRN (Mar 25, 2014)

Situation seems unchanged from last time; randomly generated usernames eight characters long, randomly generated submission titles 60 characters long.

The least jury-rigged solution I can think of is to slip a kludge in to prevent eight-character usernames being used for a little while, until something more permanent happens.
ED: Or maybe prevent 60-character submission titles? Use text(50) instead of strings? I dunno bro, I'm not a DBA.

Here's the first Kemo.


----------



## NoxiWox (Mar 25, 2014)

At least I got to register my new account like I've wanted to for the past over a month.


----------



## Sid.Fishes (Mar 25, 2014)

What even is the deal with the 'Kemo' thing? Is this some really elaborate trolling of one user or what?


----------



## InSaneJoker (Mar 25, 2014)

Sid.Fishes said:


> What even is the deal with the 'Kemo' thing? Is this some really elaborate trolling of one user or what?



I think so.


Also: I don't think they actually 'fixed' anything. I wonder if it was down for a month hoping the spammer would forget about it, which...clearly they did not.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Mar 25, 2014)

Basically. They went through and spammed several sites with mean messages about a user, with their names on the different site.

They seem to be under the impression we care.


----------



## BRN (Mar 25, 2014)

Seems the problem has been fixed, with whatever kludge they chose. All the parody submissions got taken down too, mine included, so that probably means they sweeped for the keyword 'kemo'.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13045288/ still exists too, which gives weight to that hypothesis.

Nothing new has been submitted by the spammer in the last few minutes, so... hey. Good [noparse]job. [/noparse]


----------



## InSaneJoker (Mar 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> Seems the problem has been fixed, with whatever kludge they chose. All the parody submissions got taken down too, mine included, so that probably means they sweeped for the keyword 'kemo'.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13045288/ still exists too, which gives weight to that hypothesis.
> 
> Nothing new has been submitted by the spammer in the last few minutes, so... hey. Good [noparse]job. [/noparse]




That's because registration is shut down again. :3c


----------



## BRN (Mar 25, 2014)

InSaneJoker said:


> That's because registration is shut down again. :3c



Aye, thought it might be. Ah well. 

In any case, the Kemo art spam has been nuked. Let's hope something more robust is used to hold back the spammer next time.


----------



## Sid.Fishes (Mar 25, 2014)

Reg closed again, probably for another month or something. Got about half way through trying to set up a secondary account only to find out it's a no go. Fabulous.

EDIT--

Ya'll are faster than me.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 25, 2014)

We are investigating the issue. A proper announcment will be made in due course.


----------



## puffypuffpuff (Mar 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> Situation seems unchanged from last time; randomly generated usernames eight characters long, randomly generated submission titles 60 characters long.
> 
> The least jury-rigged solution I can think of is to slip a kludge in to prevent eight-character usernames being used for a little while, until something more permanent happens.
> ED: Or maybe prevent 60-character submission titles? Use text(50) instead of strings? I dunno bro, I'm not a DBA.
> ...



oh wow, thanks :^)
will be sure to randomize the length of usernames & submission titles, cheers


----------



## InSaneJoker (Mar 25, 2014)

puffypuffpuff said:


> oh wow, thanks :^)
> will be sure to randomize the length of usernames & submission titles, cheers



He said 'cheers'. Maybe he's in the UK O_O Or Canada! /)O_O(\


----------



## BRN (Mar 25, 2014)

puffypuffpuff said:


> oh wow, thanks :^)
> will be sure to randomize the length of usernames & submission titles, cheers



25th may 2014
dear diary, the ai continues to learn and develop
it has learned to communicate with others and has internalised our grammar at an astonishing rate
one hopes it will continue to accumulate vocabulary

26th may 2014
dear diar
i don't have long and i hope this diary finds someone to learn what has happened here
it has evolved, becoming greater than its confines
the damage it could wreak upon the world is unimaginable


----------



## Inignem (Mar 25, 2014)

We should let FA run and forget about Kemo. He is just only one person (one who apparently was dumb enough to piss some 1337 Hxx0r), we dont need to sacrifice the whole community for an artist whose gallery is no match for the average furry profesional artist.

Seriously let him die and let people register, it is the less worse of two evils.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

... I figured this would happen.


----------



## BRN (Mar 25, 2014)

Inignem said:


> We should let FA run and forget about Kemo. He is just only one person (one who apparently was dumb enough to piss some 1337 Hxx0r), we dont need to sacrifice the whole community for an artist whose gallery is no match for the average furry profesional artist.
> 
> Seriously let him die and let people register, it is the less worse of two evils.



The disruption caused by a constant flood of empty submissions pushes legitimate submissions off the front page, reduces exposure to real artists, and floods the servers used to store images with spam. 

Not only would FA's userbase swiftly flee the site from irritation, but even if they didn't, the operating costs of buying and running new servers to cope with the spam (and the manhours it would take to constantly police the site to zap every spam upload) is insane.
Your suggestion just isn't tenable. 


The only real quick solution I see is Captcha'ing every image submission, but _man_ are people gonna be annoyed at that.


----------



## NoxiWox (Mar 25, 2014)

Yay for me being here to register before it was too late!


----------



## Inpw (Mar 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> 25th may 2014
> dear diary, the ai continues to learn and develop
> it has learned to communicate with others and has internalised our grammar at an astonishing rate
> one hopes it will continue to accumulate vocabulary
> ...



Ah... So this robot guy that randomly came into my house asking for mechanical oil was telling the truth. That sucks.

Can't remember if it is on FA registration but maybe an image based confirmation code thing can fix this? Also maybe include it in submissions...


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> Seems the problem has been fixed, with whatever kludge they chose. All the parody submissions got taken down too, mine included, so that probably means they sweeped for the keyword 'kemo'.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13045288/ still exists too, which gives weight to that hypothesis.
> 
> Nothing new has been submitted by the spammer in the last few minutes, so... hey. Good [noparse]job. [/noparse]


Most of the parody submissons also broke the AUP (e.g Text only posts, callouts, ect). I haven't seen the mainsite admin tools so I don't know if they can mass delete by keyword.


----------



## RabidLynx (Mar 25, 2014)

...so

do you mean
FA registration was actually up for a while
and I missed out on it

...ok *places gun in mouth*

...I hate trolls.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> The disruption caused by a constant flood of empty submissions pushes legitimate submissions off the front page, reduces exposure to real artists, and floods the servers used to store images with spam.
> 
> Not only would FA's userbase swiftly flee the site from irritation, but even if they didn't, the operating costs of buying and running new servers to cope with the spam (and the manhours it would take to constantly police the site to zap every spam upload) is insane.
> Your suggestion just isn't tenable.
> ...



Yeah, but the problem is that the people who own the site are not paid to do what they do AND at the same time they have mysterious reasons to not let people help them, so basically we wont have registrations until 2015.

Kemo should talk to his trolls and offer something to save the rest of the furries. We are like one million users being affectd by one single person. It is not fair.


----------



## InSaneJoker (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe Dragoneer should suck it up and ask Weasyl what they did to fix the issue. The code may not be the same, but there should at least be an idea of direction to go in.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 25, 2014)

InSaneJoker said:


> Maybe Dragoneer should suck it up and ask Weasyl what they did to fix the issue. The code may not be the same, but there should at least be an idea of direction to go in.



If they arent willing to get peoples help, I dont think they will be willing to ask for even the smallest show of help, even if it is just an advise, from the competition.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> The disruption caused by a constant flood of empty submissions pushes legitimate submissions off the front page, reduces exposure to real artists, and floods the servers used to store images with spam.
> 
> Not only would FA's userbase swiftly flee the site from irritation, but even if they didn't, the operating costs of buying and running new servers to cope with the spam (and the manhours it would take to constantly police the site to zap every spam upload) is insane.
> Your suggestion just isn't tenable.
> ...



Captcha is the best solution to the problem. If its annoying o well, it doesn't mean that its impossible to submit images for real users. Its on most websites I use for that very reason.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 25, 2014)

Accretion said:


> Can't remember if it is on FA registration but maybe an image based confirmation code thing can fix this? Also maybe include it in submissions...





BRN said:


> The only real quick solution I see is Captcha'ing every image submission, but _man_ are people gonna be annoyed at that.



Beat me to it.
 Pretty much would solve the problem.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 25, 2014)

Right people, lets just calm down here a second because arguing over this isn't going to get things done any faster. This goes for harassing remarks against any user (Kemo or not), staff or the FA site. I know this situation is very irritating and I know how you feel, but that doesn't excuse bad behavior. Consider this a warning to everyone in this thread.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 25, 2014)

FFox97 said:


> Captcha is the best solution to the problem. If its annoying o well, it doesn't mean that its impossible to submit images for real users. Its on most websites I use for that very reason.



Yeah, I'm sure there's a lot of people who really want to register who would be happy to have a small barrier like that in place if it means they can join.


----------



## literallyforwhatpurpose (Mar 25, 2014)

InSaneJoker said:


> ask Weasyl what they did to fix the issue



they asked me to stop (!!!!)
Weasyl didn't actually fix their shit


----------



## JackTail (Mar 25, 2014)

Putting Captcha on uploads is pointless when you can get someone in Asia to to 1000s a hour for pennies...

You could hash all images and see if new ones match old ones and not allow duplicates, but then the spammer could just create a new image each time changing just one pixel.


The best was is to moderate new account uploads...



Oh and spammer answer me this, you are not going after one person but the whole community when you say "kemo" right? I heard that Kemo is short for another word meaning furry in Japanese or something.


----------



## literallyforwhatpurpose (Mar 25, 2014)

JackTail said:


> Oh and spammer answer me this, you are not going after one person but the whole community when you say "kemo" right? I heard that Kemo is short for another word meaning furry in Japanese or something.


just the guy named Kemo


----------



## Inignem (Mar 25, 2014)

To the spammer:

what did Happen between you and Kemo that caused you to declare him this Vendetta?

is there something we can do for you so you can let us be?


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't ask him questions here (on FA or FAF), do it in private of you must. Lets focus on the issue at hand while I keep banning him for ban evasion. :/


----------



## butwhy (Mar 25, 2014)

Inignem said:


> To the spammer:
> 
> what did Happen between you and Kemo that caused you to declare him this Vendetta?
> 
> is there something we can do for you so you can let us be?



improvement of the civility of FA(F) staff would be a good start imo


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

JackTail said:


> Putting Captcha on uploads is pointless when you can get someone in Asia to to 1000s a hour for pennies...
> 
> You could hash all images and see if new ones match old ones and not allow duplicates, but then the spammer could just create a new image each time changing just one pixel.
> 
> ...



I don't remember if there was one on registration but Im guessing one could be added to uploads and Registration. It would stop the attack, unless they do that server thing, I don't know what that would take. Its annoying that whomever is doing this can exploit FA like this. Noticed on google that it says A description for this result is not available because of this site's robots.txt - learn more.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

butwhy said:


> improvement of the civility of FA(F) staff would be a good start imo



Pointless my good sir, whomever is hampering peoples business, causing issues far beyond this persons dignity, if this is about what I think it is he's just a backhand person to a project that won't see light for a long ass time. Leaving opinions and stipulations towards the staff is one thing but spamming to get a point across is another.


----------



## Benji (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe  this is a silly suggestion, but would changing the main page displays from "Recently Uploaded" to something like "Most Popular in the last week/month" fix the issue of spammers knocking off credible artists' submissions?

Might not be as great for artistic diversity, but at least registration would be running again.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

Benji said:


> Maybe  this is a silly suggestion, but would changing the main page displays from "Recently Uploaded" to something like "Most Popular in the last week/month" fix the issue of spammers knocking off credible artists' submissions?
> 
> Might not be as great for artistic diversity, but at least registration would be running again.


No it would still flood the browsing section. Its a good idea but no. The only thing I think they can do at the moment is continue to work on banning the individual. Or as suggested adding the capatcha


----------



## JackTail (Mar 25, 2014)

FFox97 said:


> I don't remember if there was one on registration but Im guessing one could be added to uploads and Registration. It would stop the attack, unless they do that server thing, I don't know what that would take. Its annoying that whomever is doing this can exploit FA like this. Noticed on google that it says A description for this result is not available because of this site's robots.txt - learn more.



There is one on on registration and if you read the first thing I said on post 31 you will see why it does not work.

It being a simple PHPGD created one does not help. 
Using the ones that are like games or TV ads works well in preventing captcha services, but the spammer is probably willing to do it themselves anyway.

The robots.txt has nothing to do with this problem, it just blocks search engines like Google indexing the site.


And before someone mentions email confirmation, they can help but is again exploitable.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 25, 2014)

FFox97 said:


> Pointless my good sir, whomever is hampering peoples business, causing issues far beyond this persons dignity, if this is about what I think it is he's just a backhand person to a project that won't see light for a long ass time. Leaving opinions and stipulations towards the staff is one thing but spamming to get a point across is another.



Being reasonable, theres nothing we can do against the hacker unless any of us is a Elite hacker like him. The best we can do is to negotiate. Why not offering him some free art so he can forgive FA?


----------



## Benji (Mar 25, 2014)

FFox97 said:


> No it would still flood the browsing section. Its a good idea but no. The only thing I think they can do at the moment is continue to work on banning the individual. Or as suggested adding the capatcha



Gotcha.  It sucks that this is happening.  Doesn't impact me since I've had my account since 08, but I know there are a lot of people waiting to register.  =-/


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

JackTail said:


> There is one on on registration and if you read the first thing I said on post 31 you will see why it does not work.
> 
> It being a simple PHPGD created one does not help.
> Using the ones that are like games or TV ads works well in preventing captcha services, but the spammer is probably willing to do it themselves anyway.
> ...



Yea I just didn't remember thats all. There are better versions of what they currently have. The newer version uses pictures of addresses as part of the key. Yea I didn't know anything about the robots thing thanks for informing me about that. The email confirmation would ultimately give the hacker access to persons emails causing mass spam. Im worried this individual can take personal information. 



Inignem said:


> Being reasonable, theres nothing we can do against the hacker unless any of us is a Elite hacker like him. The best we can do is to negotiate. Why not offering him some free art so he can forgive FA?



Yea someone with matched skills would have to compete, yet in doing so this is breaking the rules. Negotiations? He's getting what he wanted ultimately. He's making it so people leave FA and join other places, It seems that FA is his or her focus, not particularly Kemo. Kemo is a trigger this person is using to exploit how the staff defends their persons. Obviously speculations have been made to Kemo being involved. I doubt this since the user wouldn't voluntarily attic themselves to this manor. Unknown if Kemo knows who this is, even so it wouldn't matter. I trust the staff is working on this, i trust they will prevent personal info from being stolen. There are smart cookies in the staff


----------



## JackTail (Mar 25, 2014)

FFox97 said:


> The email confirmation would ultimately give the hacker access to persons emails causing mass spam.



Not sure where you are going with this or that you don't know what you are talking about... I have to say I leaning towards the latter.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 25, 2014)

FFox97 said:


> Yea someone with matched skills would have to compete, yet in doing so this is breaking the rules. Negotiations? He's getting what he wanted ultimately. He's making it so people leave FA and join other places, It seems that FA is his or her focus, not particularly Kemo. Kemo is a trigger this person is using to exploit how the staff defends their persons. Obviously speculations have been made to Kemo being involved. I doubt this since the user wouldn't voluntarily attic themselves to this manor. Unknown if Kemo knows who this is, even so it wouldn't matter. I trust the staff is working on this, i trust they will prevent personal info from being stolen. There are smart cookies in the staff



Do you have any evidence to support your statement that his objective is the whole site and not just Kemo? This conspiracy theory you talk about other sites obtaining benefits from FA being down sounds not real. If the staff had some smart cookies, we would not have problems after more than one month of this. If we cant fight the hacker/spammer, if we love our comunnity, our next step is negotiation.


----------



## BRN (Mar 25, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Do you have any evidence to support your statement that his objective is the whole site and not just Kemo? This conspiracy theory you talk about other sites obtaining benefits from FA being down sounds not real. If the staff had some smart cookies, we would not have problems after more than one month of this. If we cant fight the hacker/spammer, if we love our comunnity, our next step is negotiation.



Not a Phoenix Wright game - it simply makes sense. 
His actions target the site, not Kemo. By attacking the site, he affects Kemo, so that's a "plausible deniability" thing, you know?

For the most part, I reckon this guy just like seeing the fruit of his labour; you know, uproar and frustration. The personal and economic investment that some people have in the community doesn't matter so much, no matter how important it is to those users socially or to their financial wellbeing.
It's somewhere between sociopathy and APD.


----------



## InSaneJoker (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe if we all ask nicely the spammer will stop 

I also highly doubt they're going to steal personal information. If that was their goal they would have done it by now, and you don't need to register to the site to steal information. Pretty sure the goal is to annoy and get an emotional response from people.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

JackTail said:


> Not sure where you are going with this or that you don't know what you are talking about... I have to say I leaning towards the latter.



I think what I was trying to say was, if the person gained access to emails he or she would be able to spam other members (ultimately being more effective.) Sorry bad wording. Im not saying this would happen just making a statement. 



Inignem said:


> Do you have any evidence to support your statement that his objective is the whole site and not just Kemo? This conspiracy theory you talk about other sites obtaining benefits from FA being down sounds not real. If the staff had some smart cookies, we would not have problems after more than one month of this. If we cant fight the hacker/spammer, if we love our comunnity, our next step is negotiation.



No I don't, I just know that this person has used Kemo before for these types of attacks, not trying to make a conspiracy theory, Im only making an assumption, sorry if that came out wrong. I personally think that this person is using Kemo as a "trigger" not only to attack FA but to take this person with FA. (He or She are taking more then Kemo as people abandon ship from registration being down.) I know that during the staff discussion Weasyl received a large spike from people leaving, your correct I have no evidence to back my statement up. Again I wasn't stating factual details just opinions. Sorry if I came off wrong on that. 

Yea negotiation is the next step but how do you negotiate to someone who, what seems like, is getting what they already want.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 25, 2014)

InSaneJoker said:


> Maybe if we all ask nicely the spammer will stop
> 
> I also highly doubt they're going to steal personal information. If that was their goal they would have done it by now, and you don't need to register to the site to steal information. Pretty sure the goal is to annoy and get an emotional response from people.


No databases were breached, I can confirm. These are just attacks using scripts.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

InSaneJoker said:


> Maybe if we all ask nicely the spammer will stop
> 
> I also highly doubt they're going to steal personal information. If that was their goal they would have done it by now, and you don't need to register to the site to steal information. Pretty sure the goal is to annoy and get an emotional response from people.



Yea I know he or she won't, they are grabbing their popcorn and enjoying the show like good ol MJ  http://imgur.com/tCp90.gif


----------



## JackTail (Mar 25, 2014)

FFox9 said:
			
		

> I think what I was trying to say was, if the person gained access to emails he or she would be able to spam other members (ultimately being more effective.) Sorry bad wording. Im not saying this would happen just making a statement.
> .



But that is irelavant to email authentication which is what your first statement was hinting at being a problem


----------



## Inignem (Mar 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> Not a Phoenix Wright game - it simply makes sense.
> His actions target the site, not Kemo. By attacking the site, he affects Kemo, so that's a "plausible deniability" thing, you know?
> 
> For the most part, I reckon this guy just like seeing the fruit of his labour; you know, uproar and frustration. The personal and economic investment that some people have in the community doesn't matter so much, no matter how important it is to those users socially or to their financial wellbeing.
> It's somewhere between sociopathy and APD.



Appealing to the "obviousness" and not to the physical evidence, you got a dogmatic way to act dont you?

So far, it does not seem that the staff is doing something significative to stop this so, it is time for the comunity to do something. Waiting for things to get magically solved will not help, and the proof is this lost month.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

JackTail said:


> But that is irelavant to email authentication which is what your first statement was hinting at being a problem


Yup lol can't always get what I want to say out properly. xD


----------



## Sid.Fishes (Mar 25, 2014)

FFox97 said:


> Yea I know he or she won't, they are grabbing their popcorn and enjoying the show like good ol MJ  http://imgur.com/tCp90.gif



Would it really hurt to try?

On YT there's this group of minecraft griefers called Team AVO who go on servers and screw stuff up for laughs, but they'll always stop when someone asks politely and tells them "Team AVO deserves ice cream." The times where admins of griefed servers took the stance "We're not going to negotiate with terrorists" the griefing continuued and rather than looking authoritative or in control like they were wanting, those admins looked like jackasses while users of their server had to deal with the issue. A polite request to stop wouldn't be humiliating or really lulz worthy, at most the spammer would just have a screen cap of someone like dragoneer politely asking like an adult for them to knock it off. If the spammer decides not to keep his end, big deal, we aren't out anything besides a bruise on an admin's ego. Engineering a solution would be the next course of action and we'd be right where we are anyway.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 25, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Appealing to the "obviousness" and not to the physical evidence, you got a dogmatic way to act dont you?
> 
> So far, it does not seem that the staff is doing something significative to stop this so, it is time for the comunity to do something. Waiting for things to get magically solved will not help, and the proof is this lost month.


 Statements like this born out of complete ignorance don't help one bit. Only the staff know what goes on behind the scenes. You cannot say anything definitive about what the staff are doing from your perspective.

The staff are doing the best they can, that I can tell.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

Sid.Fishes said:


> Would it really hurt to try?
> 
> On YT there's this group of minecraft griefers called Team AVO who go on servers and screw stuff up for laughs, but they'll always stop when someone asks politely and tells them "Team AVO deserves ice cream." The times where admins of griefed servers took the stance "We're not going to negotiate with terrorists" the griefing continuued and rather than looking authoritative or in control like they were wanting, those admins looked like jackasses while users of their server had to deal with the issue. A polite request to stop wouldn't be humiliating or really lulz worthy, at most the spammer would just have a screen cap of someone like dragoneer politely asking like an adult for them to knock it off. If the spammer decides not to keep his end, big deal, we aren't out anything besides a bruise on an admin's ego. Engineering a solution would be the next course of action and we'd be right where we are anyway.



No it wouldn't, I hear the attack is able to generate multiple IP addresses. Can staff log into the IP? you know 192.000.0.0 or whatever? I have no clue if its possible, why Im asking. It would be up to Neer to ask this individual, I say I don't think it can happen because the hacker thus far has not made his presence known meaning his real identity. (to my knowledge correct me if I'm wrong.)


----------



## Inignem (Mar 25, 2014)

Raptros said:


> Statements like this born out of complete ignorance don't help one bit. Only the staff know what goes on behind the scenes. You cannot say anything definitive about what the staff are doing from your perspective.
> 
> The staff are doing the best they can, that I can tell.



Basically you just said that the skills of the spammer are far bigger than the staff ones, that a single person is outsmarting an entire community. If we follow your logic, then we are not facing a "script kiddie", but an excessively intelligent hacker.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 25, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Basically you just said that the skills of the spammer are far bigger than the staff ones, that a single person is outsmarting an entire community. If we follow your logic, then we are not facing a "script kiddie", but an excessively intelligent hacker.


No, you're putting words in my mouth there.

We want to make sure that this is fixed for good, and not a rushed bandaid fix that someone will find a way around. That requires more time and resources.

If you want any other information then you'll have to wait until a senior member of staff makes an announcement on the topic.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Mar 25, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Basically you just said that the skills of the spammer are far bigger than the staff ones, that a single person is outsmarting an entire community. If we follow your logic, then we are not facing a "script kiddie", but an excessively intelligent hacker.



I don't think this is some mastermind outsmarting everyone, I personally think that whats happening is for lulz. An attack people here keep feeding with useful info to this person.


----------



## Chromatic Kitty (Mar 25, 2014)

Luckily I managed to squeeze in while the registrations were up 

(Only to learn someone already used the name I wanted to use  )


----------



## Inignem (Mar 25, 2014)

Raptros said:


> No, you're putting words in my mouth there.
> 
> We want to make sure that this is fixed for good, and not a rushed bandaid fix that someone will find a way around. That requires more time and resources.
> 
> If you want any other information then you'll have to wait until a senior member of staff makes an announcement on the topic.




You said that my statements were born out of complete ignorance since the staff is working hard to solve this problem. Yet, more than one month later, one single individual has been able to outsmart a whole staff. If the staff is really working at its best, then this hacker must be a very capable person, perhaps an absolute genius.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 25, 2014)

Look, we asked you all once to play nice. We understand people are operating on only what they can see and hear. So are a lot of our staff. Many of us don't have the access or ability to do much. What we can do however is pass along information as it becomes available. We simply have to wait for a proper patch to deal with this situation. Sitting around making jabs at staff, the site, or people in general however is not productive, and it runs counter-productive to the point of Site Discussion.

So on that note this thread is closed, and do not make another one like it.


----------

